# I'm a newbie!!!



## ffiffi (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi girls.  How are you?  I'm a newbie to this forum.

I have 2 beautiful daughters & TTC baby number 3 since June 06.  I had an early MC in September.  Found out I was PG 10 days after my period in August (weird!!) but only lasted a few days  (a chemical pregnancy) as I started bleeding after BD (sorry TMI!).

My cycles are irregular lasting from 32 - 63 days.  Currently on CD 33.  I've been using cheap OPK for the past 20 days but still waiting for my + sign - if I'll get it.  If I don't fall PG B4 my next AF I'll visit my GP (who's also an aquaintence) for some help.

PS - great site this is!!!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Ffiffi and welcome, 

Yep it really is a great site, everyone's very friendly and very supportive. I'm sure you'll find your way around in no time.
Best of luck for baby no.3 x

 Love Angie xx


----------



## ffiffi (Apr 8, 2007)

Hello & thank you for the welcome!

It's gonna take me ages to get around - so many forums!!!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

It takes a while, but you soon find a forum that you fit into, Eg, I chat on my clinics thread and also on a cycle buddy thread with girls having treatment same time as me. Maybe you could start off on the 'counties' thread. There is a thread for all counties within the UK for you to chat with people in your area.

Happy chatting hun.

Love Angie xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Ffiffi. It's always difficult to predict what your doctor is going to say, as they all seem to have a different take on things. I'd say as you've been off the pull for nearly a year AND you have irregular cycles it would be reasonable for him/ her to refer you for tests. My doctor wouldn't have referred me within a year of coming off the pill had it not been for my irregular cycles and other possible symptoms of PCOS. They will definitely need to do some tests before they consider prescribing you anything like Clomid. If you gp has reservations about referring you then stress your concern about your irregular cycles - although it can take some ladies well over a year before the hormones settle after coming off the pill.

Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi fiffi
am going to blow you some bubbles to start.
welcome to the thread and to FF - it will be the best thing you have ever done and you will wonder how you suvived without it.
find a home to post like secondary if and then just keep looking
we are all at different stages of the if journey and it does not matter whether you are trying for no 2 or 3 although I do adimit trying for no 1 must be the hardest but thats only since being on here and seeing all the painful stories.
despite this painful rollercoaster journey in some ways I feel glad to have met so many special people along my journey and to know that there are so many people out there who know how we feel is very comforting.
hopefully see you again the on the threads
take care
love
susie


----------



## Pand (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi fiffi,

Welcome to FF.  This site has been a godsend to me!  It's especially nice to talk on the secondary thread as everyone here totally understands what its like to have children already and yet desperately want the next!  Why don't you pop over to the daily chat thread?  You'll find the girls are very supportive and can get you through the bad times!

Take care!

Amanda


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ffiffi!

welcome to the site. like you i am ttc baby 3 which makes me feel so ungrateful at times as i know other people are so desperate for a 1st. you have come to a great site where not only do you get to chat to people who know exatcly how you feel, but also it's a great source of info and support. good luck with your journey.


amanda xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, come and join us on the daily messages, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82159.270


----------

